# skunk and **** scents/attractants



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

i'm using 160 conibear traps for skunk and **** and i am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a way to bait them in. thanks in advance


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Are these 160's for bucket or trail sets?


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't know i was gonna try a trail set on a beaver with my 330. but the 160's i was going to use a bucket.


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

Any thoughts on this at all would be much appreciated


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Chunks of fish for bucket sets can add some fish oil for extra scent. ***** can be attracted with sweet baits like marshmellows but probably won't be as effective in cold weather. If you didn't save any fish parts then buy some canned cat food and set it in the back.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

HuntinND gave good advice. I sometimes have trouble with mice eating my bait in the bucket. If this is happening I will get some frozen smelt and hang them with some wire at the back of the bucket. The mice cant get to it and the ***** cant either with out going through the trap first.


----------



## davehiles (Aug 22, 2008)

I just go to the store and buy cans of sardines screw the whole (opened) can to the bucket. Tons of smell and shinny for GREAT eye appeal for *****!!


----------

